

Why Subversion does not suck - SpeedyWizard
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/7437/why-subversion-does-not-suck.aspx

======
wickedchicken
"it's radical because it's really easy to use."

Subversion is especially easy to use if you have to go through an HTTP proxy
which doesn't forward WebDAV requests.

Another reason I love Subversion is that it remembers what revision I started
a branch at. Could you imagine using a VCS which didn't do that? You'd have to
write down the branch number somewhere and manually create a forward patch
list anytime you wanted to merge.

~~~
wbond
Old versions of Subversion required you to remember the revision, but since
2009 and version 1.6, that is no longer the case.

A modern SVN workflow can easily look like this:

    
    
      svn co https://svn.example.com/myproject/trunk .
      svn copy . ^/branches/feature_branch -m 'Created feature branch'
      svn switch ^/branches/feature_branch
      svn ci -m 'Added foo baz'
      svn switch ^/trunk
      svn merge ^/branches/feature_branch .
      svn rm ^/branches/feature_branch -m 'Closed feature branch'

------
lucian1900
So because you've chosen a UI you like for Subversion, but haven't done so for
Git (yet), git sucks, and by extension so does DVCS?

Even if you disliked all the Git UIs, there are some for Hg that are almost
exact clones of their subversion counterparts.

Unconvincing.

~~~
varsketiz
SVN is not only a UI. If you get deeper into how scm's are implemented you
should be able to appreciate the differences and tradeoffs between SVN and
git. For one, git completely fails at bigger repos. It is just the reality.

~~~
aychedee
In what way does it 'fail' at bigger repos? It was designed to handle the
largest and most complex OS repo that exists.

For me the most amazing thing about git is how it is built out of very simple
blocks. Each commit or object is a simple hash of it's contents. Which is just
brilliant really. That's why it so fast and avoids any potential data
corruption.

~~~
sandGorgon
Incorrect. OS repos are miniscule compared to gaming and EDA companies with
huge digital assets that need to be versioned as well (insert comments
questioning why you would ever need digital asset revisioning with code,
here).

The killer "feature" of SVN is partial checkouts. If im not mistaken, perforce
and bitkeeper have this feature.

------
akirk
The core critical point that I have about subversion is that you'll likely
ruin your perfectly working code by the having to "svn up" before you can "svn
ci".

In git it's the other way round, you can go back to your working version and
start over with fixing a conflict.

------
1SaltwaterC
The article is from 2008. Things change.

